# Hilfe ! Probleme beim Instalieren (CRC-Fehler)



## DeadFunny (23. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute aus dem Internet.
Ich habe ein Problem ich habe das Spiel Splinter Cell: Conviction über die internetseite amazon gebraucht erworben und wollte es heute installieren. Jedoch sobald der Installationsbalcken bei etwa 1/5 angelangt ist gibt es eine fehler meldung die lautet:
"Fehler bei der Featuresübertragung
Feature: NewFeature1
Component: C04
Datei: E:/data3.cab
Beschreibung: Datenfehler (CRC-Prüfung)"

Wenn ich dann ok drücke wird der installationsvorgang abgebrochen. Die herkömlichen Methoden wie CD abputzen und einen neuen versuch starten habe ich schon mindestens 5mal ausprobiert.

Was kann ich sonst noch tun und liegt es an meinem Pc oder an der Cd?

Danke im Vorraus DeadFunny!


----------



## Herbboy (23. Oktober 2011)

Ist die CD denn zerkratzt? Kannst Du ein anderes laufwerk ausprobieren, also vlt nen anderen PC? Mach auch mal Virenscanner und Firewall aus, in seltenen Fällen stören die, weil die die CD scannen.


----------



## DeadFunny (23. Oktober 2011)

Naja zerkratzt ja auch wenn der verkäufer angegeben hat "Wie neu" -.- ich habe leider nicht die Möglichkeit ein anderes laufwerk oder einen anderen pc auszuprobieren aber das mit der firewall werde ich mal versuchen.


----------



## DeadFunny (23. Oktober 2011)

Hab AntiVir deaktiviert und es nocheinmal versucht aber wieder genau das gleiche Problem.


----------



## Crysisheld (23. Oktober 2011)

Hast du ein Brennprogramm? Probier mal von der CD ein Image zu erstellen und installiere dann von dem. Ich hatte das gleiche Problem bei Crysis weil mein DVD Laufwerk probleme beim lesen der Disk hatte. Dann ein Image gemacht, das hat einwandfrei installiert und zum CD Check haste ja eh die original SCheibe


----------



## DeadFunny (23. Oktober 2011)

ich habe kein Brennprogramm und auch keinen roling. Gibt es sonst noch eine Möglichkeit?


----------



## chbdiablo (23. Oktober 2011)

Brennprogramme und sowas gibts auch kostenlos, z.B. : CDBurnerXP: Ein kostenloses CD- und DVD-Brennprogramm


----------



## Crysisheld (23. Oktober 2011)

und nen rohling braucht man bei nem image auf Festplatte auch nicht.... Oh man wenn man zu bequem ist wird es halt nix mit´m spielen...


----------



## DeadFunny (23. Oktober 2011)

bei dem besagten CDBurnerXP: Ein kostenloses CD- und DVD-Brennprogramm braucht man offenbar doch eine CD


----------



## Crysisheld (23. Oktober 2011)

Brauchst du nicht, damit kannst du genauso iso images erstellen wie mit Nero usw.


----------



## DeadFunny (23. Oktober 2011)

wenn ich auf medium brennen drücke heißt es: Es wird ein medium folgender art benötigt: CD-Rom


???


----------



## Crysisheld (23. Oktober 2011)

dann musst du in den einstellungen irgendwo umstellen anstatt deinen brenner den image recorder auswählen dann klappt das


----------



## shooot3r (23. Oktober 2011)

Lad dir ashampoo burning studio runter, die 10 tage testversion, da kannst du ganz locker "image von einer cd erstallen" auswählen.

Mfg


----------



## Lightbringer667 (24. Oktober 2011)

und dann wirst natürlich noch Deamon Tools oder nen ähnliches Programm brauchen, um das von dir erstellte image auch auslesen zu können


----------

